# Is the protein in the cat food too high? Can it cause health problems?



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

I use the Purina Naturals cat food for my hedgie. This is the type of cat food that the breeder I got Hazel from used. It has 38% protein and 13.5% fat. 

Somebody told me on a different thread that the protein was very high for hedgies. This concerns and confuses me because if the food wasn't good, why would a breeder that has years of experience use it? All her hedgies are on this food and they all look very healthy. 

Anyways, could this high protein affect my hedgies health? 

I am considering switching to a lower protein food once I finish the bag of Purina I already have.
(I bought the 13 lbs bag which will take a while to get through!)


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

38% protein is high. It should be between 30%-35%, and fat should be between 10%-14%. Over time, too much protein could be hard on their digestive system and kidneys, but the breeder may use it because babies tend to require a higher protein/high fat food while they're growing.

As a side note, a 13lb bag will take forever to go through and may go bad even if it's stored in an air-tight container, so that's just something to watch out for. I wouldn't use it for more than 3-4 months.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

abbys said:


> 38% protein is high. It should be between 30%-35%, and fat should be between 10%-14%. Over time, too much protein could be hard on their digestive system and kidneys, but the breeder may use it because babies tend to require a higher protein/high fat food while they're growing.
> 
> As a side note, a 13lb bag will take forever to go through and may go bad even if it's stored in an air-tight container, so that's just something to watch out for. I wouldn't use it for more than 3-4 months.


Hmm ok. I'm a bit confused because she uses the same good for all her hedgehogs, even the fully grown ones.

How long do you think I could feed this to Hazel before she starts developing problems?


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Just a quick bump


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I don't know how long it would take for her to develop medical issues from eating a high protein food. And everyone has differing opinions on what hedgies should eat, which makes me hesitant to give you a time frame for how long she would be okay for. Sorry- not helpful


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Does it really matter how long it would take to cause problems? I wouldn't feed my hedgehog a food that numerous people have told me is too high in protein for even a week longer than I already had. You should be changing her over to a lower protein food as soon as possible. As mentioned before 13 lbs is way to much to buy at once for one hedgehog. When I had 20+ hedgehogs I only bought 3 - 4 4lbs bags at a time, so 12-16 lbs. 

Please don't bump your thread only an hour after someone has posted, people aren't on all the time and it will still show in the new thread list.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

nikki said:


> Does it really matter how long it would take to cause problems? I wouldn't feed my hedgehog a food that numerous people have told me is too high in protein for even a week longer than I already had. You should be changing her over to a lower protein food as soon as possible. As mentioned before 13 lbs is way to much to buy at once for one hedgehog. When I had 20+ hedgehogs I only bought 3 - 4 4lbs bags at a time, so 12-16 lbs.
> 
> Please don't bump your thread only an hour after someone has posted, people aren't on all the time and it will still show in the new thread list.


I am new too all this and bought the bigger bag thinking it would last longer. This is my first time owning a hedgehog so I am not as educated as a lot of people on the fourm. We all live and learn from our mistakes.

I will switch her over to a lower protien food asap. Do you suggest any specific brands?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I like Natural Balance, but it's on the slightly higher end of fat at 14%, so I mix it with Chicken Soup for the Soul Adult Light to even it out.

This is a good list of foods to look through: http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kibble--produce.html


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

abbys said:


> I like Natural Balance, but it's on the slightly higher end of fat at 14%, so I mix it with Chicken Soup for the Soul Adult Light to even it out.
> 
> This is a good list of foods to look through: http://www.volcanoviewhedgehogs.com/kibble--produce.html


Alright, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

38% while higher than recommended, you can still use it if you mix it with another food that is low in protein. That is as long as she eats both foods. 

Not all hedgehogs will be affected by that level of protein, but we never know who might be so best to go with a lower level.

Also consider when buying food that it only lasts a couple of months once the bag is opened and no more than 6 months if you freeze it. Some hedgehogs are very fussy and won't eat a food they consider stale. Buying smaller bags might seem more expensive at the time, but if you end up having to throw a bunch out because it's gone stale, then there is no savings.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Nancy said:


> 38% while higher than recommended, you can still use it if you mix it with another food that is low in protein. That is as long as she eats both foods.
> 
> Not all hedgehogs will be affected by that level of protein, but we never know who might be so best to go with a lower level.
> 
> Also consider when buying food that it only lasts a couple of months once the bag is opened and no more than 6 months if you freeze it. Some hedgehogs are very fussy and won't eat a food they consider stale. Buying smaller bags might seem more expensive at the time, but if you end up having to throw a bunch out because it's gone stale, then there is no savings.


THANK YOU! I think I'm going to go with mixing the foods just to be safe. And next time, I won't buy such a big bag!


----------

